# Tropico4 Speicherstände???



## Gonzo011 (4. März 2012)

*Tropico4 Speicherstände???*

hallo erstmal.

habe mir nen neuen rechner mit windows 7 gekauft nun würde ich gerne die speicherstände von tropico4 von meinem alten pc (win xp) gerne mitnehmen, bin da schon fast am ende und tropico4 nimmt ja doch einige zeit in anspruch. nun finde die speicherstände aber nicht,vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und sagen wo ich die alten speicherstände bei windows xp finde und wo ich sie bei windows 7 hinkopieren muss.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

Mach mal den Tipp hier: * "*_Windows-Taste+R drücken, "%APPDATA%\Tropico 4" (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben, in den Ordner "Users" und dann "ExSaves" wechseln"_


Wegen win7: da würd ich - sofern Du nicht den genauen Pfad rausfindest - einfach mal ein neues Spiel beginnen, speichern und dann mit dem gleichen Tipp nachsehen, wo das gespeichert wurde. Da kannst Du die alten Spielstände dann hinkopieren.


----------



## Gonzo011 (5. März 2012)

hey danke hat funktioniert, zwar erst beim 2ten anlauf aber besser spät als nie 

nur den ExSaves ordner reichte es nicht zu kopieren, da waren zwar meine speicherstände auf meinem neuen pc, und ich konnte sie laden allerdings wenn ich die mission beendete ging die kampanie nicht bei level 17 weiter sondern fing wieder bei 0 an. ich hab also den kompletten "users"ordner kopiert und dann klappte es auch mit level 17.

vielen dank nochmal für den tipp du hast mir zig std. nochmals spielens ersparrt wobei ich glaub ich hätts nicht nochmal soweit gespielt das addon kommt ja schon ende des monats raus. nun hab ich noch zeit die 3 levels in ruhe zu spielen^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß in der Bananenrepublik


----------



## Gonzo011 (5. März 2012)

jo danke werde ich haben^^


----------

